# Gw-500



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Something sparked me to make a thread that goes somewhere, yep you can only imagine.

Anyway the GW-500, well built piece with snap on bolt in strap





































there is more.............


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

OK back :lol:

So the arrangement for the strap and lug is a beefy piece, big chunk of lug and strong snug strap, as stated it snaps on then bolts in, snaps on strong enough if you lost a bolt you would not loose the watch

_THE BOLT_










_THE FEMALE _



















there is more............

......


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

OK back....... yes their is a G-Shock side to me

_THE MALE_



















_THE UNION_










Now you can only imagine from the above titles this is why we have these and where they come from sorry been a long day!










............


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

James said:


> this is why we have these and where they come from




So you think you've worked out a nice easy way of making lots more watches?

How long would you have to wait for the baby G to grow up into a G-Shock?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I have learned that they never grow up they are always little ones the watches and kids


----------

